

Facebook Loses Users, Satisfaction Higher at Google+ - neya
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/17/google_plus_users_more_satisfied/

======
neya
Ref: [http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/07/18/208210/facebook-
lose...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/07/18/208210/facebook-loses-users-
satisfaction-higher-at-google)

